

Rosia Montana […] a case that foreshadows what TTIP could bring - kuschku
http://www.euractiv.com/sections/trade-society/rosia-montana-omen-ttip-316594

======
andrei512
Even if they allow him to do it it wont matter. Every year thousands of young
people gather at Rosia Montana at a festival to protest. I'm pretty sure he
has no way of implementing his plan - people will join forces and stop it.

Romania is a beautiful country - fuck your money!

